# TT 735 Water cooling system (VGA mods)



## ian_heath (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi all _**Note: I have my system basics in my signature at the v bottom**_

Well im expecting my newest package (x1950Pro ) any minute now but i have been doing a bit of homework and what i want to know is this.

My Master (CF) 1950 card is rated at (DDR4) 2000mhz (clock) standard while the x1950pro is rated at 1380mhz. Could i utilise a tool (such as tray tools) to overclock my "slower" card to match the performance of my CF card?
(and i mean while these are in crossfire dual config)
I have done some clocking with my CF card which went ok but i think it was either a major overheating problem or possibly due to my former PSU - baing blamed for the whole system shutting off during high-load gaming.

my plan is to install a y-join allowing the two "branches" of the Y accomodate slightly thinner tubing to each VGA block, but join back to the main larger tubing to maximise flow speed through each VGA cooler as well as working toward a more even overall flow. (CHECK OUT ATTACHMENT FOR A ROUGH DRAFT PLAN)

Keen to hear from someone that has clocked a ATI card in a crossfire config .. has anyone else modded a w/c kit (pref the TT versions) like that detailed above?

However i may have to get back to the gym before long ... my (ATX/mid p180b) case now weighs around 32kg (DRY) with the new arrivals due soon i am concerned that the unit will be pushing toward 40kg

gives new meaning to heavy duty

Ian


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm assuming that by "TT" you mean Thermaltake.

*DO NOT use any Thermaltake Watercooling kits or parts. They have an extremely bad reputation for leaking/failing/breaking. *

Their coolant is okay...I used it in my Coolermaster Aquagate system when I had it...but other than that...I would strongly recommend against any Tt watercooling products, beit radiators, pumps, reseviors, or waterblocks.


I'm sure X-Fire is the same thing as SLi for the most part...and I'm sure you know that you can only setup cards that have the exact same GPU and memory. I don't know why one card has memory that is nearly 700Mhz slower but...when you put the cards in that setup...if you have one overclocked it will slow it down to meet the speed of the slower of the two...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

use www.dangerden.com


----------



## ian_heath (Jan 14, 2007)

heya comrades
thanks for the feedback, but agentred, mate can i ssk how you have come to this conclusion about TT gear? For instance was it you that encountered this first hand, how many products/replacements were faulty, what was the fault, did warranty cover it, when was this, etc etc
The only reason i ask is every (independent) review ive read on most TT cooling gear )incl the 735) has been great.
Keen to hear your story

cheers
Ian


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i honestly dont have anything against tt, but dangerden has always been the best for water cooling. them and Asetek


----------



## ian_heath (Jan 14, 2007)

hey forcifier
thats cool .. i am just one that must ask "why" 
you know ... one of those type that can never be satisfied with "just cause" as a reason

AgentRed ... can you come back on this one?
cheers
Ian


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i have just seen that in over clocking forums, all the big time OCers swear by them. they are just well made, have great warranties, and work very well. i wish i got one, because the vantec i got already died. Asetek is also good, just expensive


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

only things to watch for in tt water cooling.is the pumps have a high failure rate.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I hear danger den is some of the best. Also, with two GPU's in crossfire, you'll want a beefy radiator/resivoir and probably some bigger tubes so you can guarantee you'll push enough water to properly cool. Remember, with proper watercooling, the water goes from the CPU to the GPU(s). So you'll already be passing some of the heat of the CPU on to the GPU's. Make sure you'll be cooling enough that the second GPU doesn't get toasted from the heat of the CPU and first GPU!

Also, I'm not sure it was stated earlier in the thread, but I just wanted to clarify: Crossfire does *NOT* have to be the exact same cards. The way it is set up, it will actually load balance for you, and give a little bit more work to the better card. I believe they may have to be the same generation GPU, but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Ralck said:


> I hear danger den is some of the best. Also, with two GPU's in crossfire, you'll want a beefy radiator/resivoir and probably some bigger tubes so you can guarantee you'll push enough water to properly cool. Remember, with proper watercooling, the water goes from the CPU to the GPU(s). So you'll already be passing some of the heat of the CPU on to the GPU's. Make sure you'll be cooling enough that the second GPU doesn't get toasted from the heat of the CPU and first GPU!
> 
> Also, I'm not sure it was stated earlier in the thread, but I just wanted to clarify: Crossfire does *NOT* have to be the exact same cards. The way it is set up, it will actually load balance for you, and give a little bit more work to the better card. I believe they may have to be the same generation GPU, but I'm not sure on that.



most definetly the den rocks.you want 1/2" tubing to have enough flow to cool a high end system.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have had a TT pump go belly up on me and it was about 3mths old, i was lucky to get it before if died altogether, I swapped every bit of TT water kit out for swiftech and have never been happier, may temps are way lower with swiftech than TT, I won't even use there coolant as it gunked up and had rubbish right through it. The swiftech kit i got was also 1/2" and has a 1200lt/hr pump.
I also do not like the size of the inlet/outlet pipes on the TT video blocks, the swiftech has a full 1/2" in and out.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

im not 100% for sure blackduck,but ive heard that gunk comes from the tt cpu vga etc blocks.


----------

